# Need to fix Brother BES-1260BC board.



## Jihunco (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to fix the Brother BES-1260BC embroidery machine board.( both of them)..

please let me know who will be best and trust company.

Here is the board part number, which is on the board.

S42967-001 
S41217-201..

Please let me know.. you can send me email to info@Jihunco.com 

thank you.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

I am not familiar with this machine, but i do have a website that might help. see link below,

Professional embroidery equipment and software technicians - freeembroiderystuff.embroiderydesigns.com

this website will find all repair technicians in the US and Canada.

give it a try.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

The last I heard it's pretty much Brother or nothing. I'd read up on FMC or whoever they are. There are lots of people unsatisfied with their services.


----------

